# Need hunting club some where near Henry County



## crzcrew (Apr 22, 2009)

Need club for me and my son for 2009/2010 season.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (May 15, 2009)

Check out my thread lamar /monore club needs 6.. Family club includes wife and school age children. 600 4 .. 18 miles from jodeco rd flippen  exit ...


----------



## eric jones (Jul 3, 2009)

Have 700 acres just south of town of Forsyth. Mostly hardwoods,several food plots.10 members total.$900. Have had lease for 13 yrs. harvests of 15-25 per year. We are not QDM, but we get some great deer. Good turkey as well. Call Eric at 770-677-1333


----------



## TRabern (Jul 23, 2009)

We have four openings on 387 acs in Wilkinson cty., Toomsboro GA. Mostly 13 yr old pines and hardwood bottoms. House with 5 bed rooms and fully equipped sure makes those rainy and cold days feel good. Deer, turkeys, and some hogs $700.00 Call Terry at 770-461-3292. No alcohol.


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 17, 2009)

*we neee 4 members*

we still have 4 openings.

we have on tract off hwy 42 on Monroe/Crawford Co line about 14 miles east of Forsyth (140 Acres)

and one tract in the Juliette Area boarder int Rum Creek WMA and Ocmugee River.  Club is reorginized and split off from a club last yr due to the hugh increase in dues from the timber companies we lease the land from.

we do perfer families and try to keep the club were your spouse and kids fill welcome,  we have a 23 yr old and a 13 yr old that spend most of thier weekends there.  

we do not have a NO drinkning policy but we do not allow any one in the woods to hunt after drinking......

we do ask everyone to hold language to a respectful nature for all!!!!!!


Call  770-775-5016 or 770-235-1687 if want more info

Membership fee is 525.oo per family


----------

